# Bird stores in North Austin?



## spartan7 (May 28, 2011)

I moved to northern Austin (Round Rock to be specific) a few months ago, and I need to find a decent bird store around here. Specifically, one with good prices on cockatiel food. I need both regular seed and the Zupreem pellets. Anyone know of anything locally? Petco and Petsmart have a horrible selection. Thanks.


----------



## SkittlesMom (May 29, 2011)

Gallery of Pets is fantastic. They are on the corner of Duval and 183N. From RR take 35s to Duval. We got Skittles there. They are a mom and pop store. They also participate in the Go Local program. I love Doug who hand raises and breeds the African Greys and other birds. Seems all the birds are locally bred and raised. 

http://www.galleryofpets.com/


----------



## SkittlesMom (May 29, 2011)

I forgot to mention they have a wide variety of food here. It is loose/bulk and you buy as much or as little as you want. I went in last week bought enough food for 2 months, 2 cuddle bones and 6 large loose millet sprays and spent $13.00. The Go local card which I think is $10 a year is accepted at a ton of places and gives you a discount on your purchases. I think it is like 10% at GoP.


----------



## spartan7 (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info, I'll be sure to check them out.


----------

